# Moin



## Punisher58 (19 Feb. 2021)

Moin - mit Gruss aus dem Kölner Umland

"Ich bin jetzt in einem Alter in dem ich von irgendwelchen Top-Stars höre und mich dann frage: "Wer zur Hölle ist das?  "


----------

